# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Проекту строительства нового храма в Москве требуются:

## Aniruddha das

Проекту строительства нового храма в Москве требуются:

- инженер-строитель с опытом работы в Московском регионе - на полную или частичную занятость.

- специалисты (на уровне инженера) в области инженерных систем (электричество, газоснабжение, водоснабжение отопление, вентиляция и др.)

- архитекторы-дизайнеры для разработки интерьеров и фасадов храма

- специалисты по снабжению строительными материалами

- делопроизводитель в строительстве


Ваши резюме и другую информацию просим присылать с темой письма «Специалисты в строительстве для Проекта» на адрес: moscowtemple@gmail.com.

Также Вы можете обращаться к Шьяму д. по телефону 998-08-61 или (495) 739-43-80

----------

